
China Organ Harvest Research Center - PavlovsCat
https://www.chinaorganharvest.org/
======
api
Sure, but their GDP has gone up and they invest a lot and the Shenzhen tech
scene is cool so nobody cares.

Saudi Arabia is another such nation that gets the red carpet treatment in the
West for the large amount of investment capital it tosses around while running
a brutal dictatorship at home.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Well to be fair, it's a link to the whole is kinda generic, what discussion
could it offer other than "isn't it terrible", right? I very much agree that
it is, and I wish HN was less squeamish about the upstream provider of freedom
to talk about intellectually interesting things, namely politics (as if
animosity about that would spill over into technical discussions). But I
didn't expect this to be discussed much, I just saw a documetary by them,
thought "China Organ Harvest Research Center" sounded fake, turned out it's
not and that their site wasn't posted here before. At least now it can be
found in searches.

~~~
api
This site isn't the only source for this information. I've been hearing about
China's grey market organ trade and the government's refusal to do anything
about it (or possible complicity) for at least a decade. It's clearly real to
some extent and you can add it to a long list of human rights abuses
perpetuated or permitted by the PRC: racist concentration camps, forced
abortions, overt confiscation of successful businesses, real as-in-you-get-
arrested censorship, etc.

As far as politics being almost banned on HN: I think it's overall saved the
site from being dragged into the alt-right / histrionic-left troll-fest that
has eaten massive amounts of the Internet in the last decade. Politics can be
interesting if the discussion participants are sane, but political discourse
on the Internet seems to have been taken over by absolute raving lunacy (of
both "right" and "left" forms) in recent years. A lot of it is driven by 'chan
culture and the rest by for-profit professional trolls who have learned you
can make money in podcasting and on YouTube by spewing divisive bullshit.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I didn't mean to say that site is the only source of information about this,
just that "China Organ Harvest Research Center" sounded a bit too "on the
nose", so I was surprised it's real.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_transplantation_in_China...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_transplantation_in_China#Organs_sourced_from_prisoners_sentenced_to_death)

